

Ask HN: Help testing our email uploader - dhpmx

Hey folks, we're looking for volunteers to test/break our email photo uploader. Please email a jpg photo to hackernews@vivapixel.com and to see what you uploaded go to http://www.vivapixel.com/albums/hackernews
We're asking anyone to upload from any email client, web client, iphone, blackberry etc... anything that supports email to send us a jpg.<p>thanks for your help<p>PS: Keep the photos PG please !
======
hopeless
I understand what you're trying to do, and testing this is important, but I
think everyone would be a bit concerned about sending emails which will reveal
their email addresses.

Perhaps you could find a more focused user community to test you service?

~~~
dhpmx
Good point, I really didn't want to use this as a way of harvesting email
addresses, but I can see how you and others could come to this conclusion. I
honestly did not want to do this and would never "betray" the folks at hn with
some sort of bait and switch move... So please disregard my request, I've
already removed the email address and album. Thanks for the heads up !!

